# Who would be interested in a Bicycle Swap Meet In South Jersey



## mistori1976 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just trying to get a general census. I am thinking about putting together a swap meet (and maybe later after we see how it goes a show) in the Southern New Jersey area. There really aren't any shows in this area. I have a friend that owns a junkyard that is willing to allow me to use it for a swap meet. I have attended car shows at this same place and they have always been a success. This area also has hotels near by and camping on site. It's close to Atlantic City (approx 15 miles)

I would appreciate any input I can get....Looking to do this sometime in march or april???


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 30, 2010)

If your talking about harrys place he will give us a spot to display old bikes at the nov.6 pumpkin run show.this show draws about 2000 people and over 300 cars


----------



## mistori1976 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am talking about Harry's. I attend the pumpkin run and wheels of may there and my husband takes his bikes to display with my car ('66 Mustang).

What I mean is an actual Bicycle swap meet. No cars just bikes. I would like to start working on this as soon as possible. I will be at the Trexlertown show so if anyone is interested please come and see me.


----------

